

The History of “Loving” to Read - samclemens
http://www.newyorker.com/culture/cultural-comment/history-loving-read

======
paganel
The article unfortunately failed to mention one of the greatest book "lovers"
that there ever was, i.e. Don Quixote. But that would have been against the
article's main points: that the "love to read" somehow started between the
1750s and the 1850s and that only English-written books count.

